# programacion en java



## luis daniel (Dic 14, 2006)

alguien que tenga información de como programar en java


----------



## Aristides (Ene 5, 2007)

Si te referís a un microcontrolador que se programe en JAVA:

http://www.parallax.com/javelin/index.asp


----------

